# Speaking of cool dogs...



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

I was looking up pics of Goldendoodles and Labradoodles yesterday for my sister-in-law. They really want a dog but her husband has really bad allergies... Anywho, I found this pic of a Bernedoodle (Bernese Mt Dog / poodle):

full grown:









13 weeks:









Now most of you know that I don't approve of mixing anything with anything ending in "oodle" but I have to say....that is one cool looking dog!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He is cute, but oh lord, another mutt with a designer name. by the way labradoodles and goldendoodles are NOT hypallergenic, and they shed just as much as a Lab or Golden. Schnauzers are about the only breed that have a history of causing less allergic reactions, and maybe miniature poodles, but I can't swear that's true.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> He is cute, but oh lord, another mutt with a designer name. by the way labradoodles and goldendoodles are NOT hypallergenic, and they shed just as much as a Lab or Golden. Schnauzers are about the only breed that have a history of causing less allergic reactions, and maybe miniature poodles, but I can't swear that's true.


Yeah, I was reading that some -doodles do shed as much as a regular dog but that some can be shed free.... Let me see if I can find the thing I was reading.....


_There are a few different ways breeders are producing Goldendoodles.

F1 = 50% Golden Retriever and 50% Poodle - This is Golden to poodle cross, this is first generation, resulting in healthier offspring. Hair type can be smooth like a Golden, or wavy/shaggy or occasionally a wirey look like a Irish wolfhound (but with a softer feel), *they can shed or not shed, pups in the same litter can vary.*

F1-B = 25% Golden Retriever and 75% Poodle (F1 Goldendoodle and Poodle cross) - This is Goldendoodle bred back to Poodle.

F2 = F1 Goldendoodle and F1 Goldendoodle cross - this combination you get the same percentage of Golden Poodle mix as you would an F1 Goldendoodle.

F3 = F2 Goldendoodle and F2 Goldendoodle cross

Multi-generation = F3 or higher generation Goldendoodle and F3 or higher generation Goldendoodle cross_


So it's not a 100% that you'll get a non-shedding one...but it's possible depending on the dogs they are breeding...or that's how I'm reading it anyways...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

...and for the record I agree with your sentiments on the designer breed.... I'd own one of these...but I wouldn't pay more than $400 for it.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

While I'm not a proponent of designer dogs, I do think this guy is a cutie.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I agree that I dont much care for anything "doodle" but that guy is pretty cool lookin! He looks really soft too..


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If I were looking for another dog and he or she were in a rescue, I'd give the dog a home.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

yea its pretty cute i admit.... i just hate all the different designer doodles out there right now... lol


----------



## Gold_Fire_Dog (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, this dog is cute. They do not all turn out cute though. 

I believe that Airedale Terriers, biggest of the terrier group, as also considered "hypo-allergenic". They can be nice dogs.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wouldnt pay an arm and leg for him, but I would love to bring him home. He looks like a big fluffy teddy dog. Hopefully they will find a dog that works for them.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Shots & benedryl!!(for the husband--not the dog)


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Years and years ago, I adopted a puppy from our local animal shelter. We knew the mother was a chocolate miniature poodle but it was apparent there were several fathers, as no two puppies looked alike. 

As near as we could figure, the puppy I adopted was a Doberman or Rottweiler father mixed with the poodle mother. He looked just like that picture!

His coat was a nightmare, requiring constant grooming or it would mat, but he sure was a smart boy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Very cute mutt.
As for the shedding - Poodles DO shed. Really. They do. BUT, the properties of the coat are such that what happens is the hair doesn't fall out as with say a Golden, or a Lab, but if not regularly combed and brushed, it mats and packs into felt. Literally right tight to the skin, resulting in having to be shaved. A dog with a coat like the cute one pictured is going to need a *TON *of grooming, unles kept shaved down. And, when shaved down he will lose a LOT of the cute factor.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Very cute mutt.
> As for the shedding - Poodles DO shed. Really. They do. BUT, the properties of the coat are such that what happens is the hair doesn't fall out as with say a Golden, or a Lab, but if not regularly combed and brushed, it mats and packs into felt. Literally right tight to the skin, resulting in having to be shaved. A dog with a coat like the cute one pictured is going to need a *TON *of grooming, unles kept shaved down. And, when shaved down he will lose a LOT of the cute factor.


When I first met my former husband he brought along with him a "spoodle". His coat looked just like this guy as well as coloring, though he was much smaller. His coat was an absolute nightmare. I used to say it was like having a bad perm. But Pointgold is right - the hair doesn't fall out like our goldens, but the matting is awful. Shaving was really the only option. His whole under belly would be one big mat in a few days if left alone:yuck:


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Joe and Sam's Mom said:


> When I first met my former husband he brought along with him a "spoodle". His coat looked just like this guy as well as coloring, though he was much smaller. His coat was an absolute nightmare. I used to say it was like having a bad perm. But Pointgold is right - the hair doesn't fall out like our goldens, but the matting is awful. Shaving was really the only option. His whole under belly would be one big mat in a few days if left alone:yuck:


A Poodle coat on it's own is (or should be!) a bit courser and more "wiry" than are those mixed with coats like Goldens, or Berners. When they become softer, as in the "doodle" mixes, they mat even easier. Anywhere the body rubs against itself - as in "armpits" and the inner thighs, or behind the ears - you'll get dreadlocks. Or, as Joe & Sam's Mom wrote the underbelly from laying down...Saying it's a nightmare is an understatement!


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

he's so good looking! i didn't think anything mixed with a poodle could be that cool.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> I was looking up pics of Goldendoodles and Labradoodles yesterday for my sister-in-law. They really want a dog but her husband has really bad allergies... Anywho, I found this pic of a Bernedoodle (Bernese Mt Dog / poodle):
> 
> full grown:
> 
> ...


That dog looks like a darker version of my grandchildren's dog, Cody, who is a Bearded Collie. Cody is just as goofy as a golden but there is no 'golden' in his bloodline. Isn't he cute? He's 9 mo old in this picture.


----------

